# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  Micromake kossel printer - auto level problems

## Stigern

Hi

Just finnished building my first delta printer, a micromake kit.

But I can't figure out how autolevel works. As I understand this can be done using Cura, and under printer debugging and then Auto Level.
I first reset stepper motors to endswitches using the Reset button in Motor Setting tab, then under Auto Level i click Start, and nothing happens.
It's just silent, not a movement nothing. Is there something missing from my firmware?

Link to Config.h http://pastebin.com/eKSxvYqy

And of course when I try to print it starts printing 20cm above bed :P

----------


## Roxy

Oooops!  I didn't realize Cura has extra software built into it for this purpose...   Here is what I said when I thought you were trying to do G28 and G29 as part of the normal usage of the printer:




> I'm just getting ready to start doing things with a Delta printer I'm putting together.   I'm a little bit behind you.   If nobody else jumps in with answers, my suggestion is you bring up Pronterface just for the simple reason that is what I use.  You need to be able to send it individual commands.
> 
> First...  Make sure all of your endstops are working.  You use the M119 command to do that.   Send an M119 and see what it says as you hold each limit switch in a triggered position.  It is important that you verify the machine can see when switches are triggered.
> 
> Then... I would move the effector to the middle of the Z range and verify a G28 moves it up.   When the first axis gets to the top, it should 'bounce'.  And then the next and the next.    If that works, you should be ready to try a G29  (which is the auto bed level command.)     For both the G28 and the G29, have your finger on the reset button in case anything doesn't go right!!!     If you have an LCD display, it would make sense to do a G28 and then try moving down 1mm at a time and verify the X and Y axis work as expected prior to doing the G29.

----------


## Stigern

This is what M119 gives me:
SENDING:M119
ok 0
x_max:L y_max:L z_max:L

And if I manually move them into their end-switches it gives me this:
SENDING:M119
ok 0
x_max:H y_max:H z_max:H

Sending G28 actually moves the whole effector down. This is using the software flashed via cura.
I guess it's somehow been inverted?

The firmware flashed from Cura is repetier, a pre-compiled version of it I guess.

I tried editing my own Marlin firmware from the latest version, but as I moved further down the config.h, I read that auto level on deltas aren't implemented, is this so? Or did I misunderstand something.

----------


## Roxy

> The firmware flashed from Cura is repetier, a pre-compiled version of it I guess.
> 
> I tried editing my own Marlin firmware from the latest version, but as I moved further down the config.h, I read that auto level on deltas aren't implemented, is this so? Or did I misunderstand something.


Auto Level exists on Delta printers.  But it works a little bit differently.    Do you have a Z-Probe?   You need a Z-Probe to do Auto Bed Leveling with Marlin.

----------


## Stigern

> Auto Level exists on Delta printers.  But it works a little bit differently.    Do you have a Z-Probe?   You need a Z-Probe to do Auto Bed Leveling with Marlin.


Yes, Micromake has this strange Z-probe, which actually is the whole extruder hitting bed, then moving extruder upwards releasing a micro switch.

Seller told me the marlin firmware was the old one, so the correct one is the one i flash using cura.
Also he told me to turn the belt-pieces upside down to correct the movement direction problem.

Gonna try this later and see if it fixes the home problem.

----------


## Stigern

Finally got mine to reset in the correct direction.

When doing auto level, at Print Height under Firmware setting it was set to 200 by default. If I used this setting it would stop in the middle and to auto probing in the air. Had to change this to 360 to get it close to bed.
Now when I try to run auto level it won't sense my probe. Maybe someone can check out this video and see if they see a reason:



PS Proble click fine, and running G31 command in pronterface shows it as L and H.
But still nothing when auto level procedure is run.

But what I find strange is when it's runnig the auto level procedure it moves to a new probing location when it's at its lowest point. Shouldn't it move upwards before moving to a new probe location?

Check video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MU2dwdouXVk

----------


## LuckyImperial

Make sure your probe happens on the right state, H or L. Usually there's a setting that will say "Probe On High" in eeprom in your autolevel settings.

----------

